# Тульскй белый заказной баян 64х120



## Woldemar (24 Янв 2018)

И снова здравствуйте! Получил предложение купить тульскй белый заказной баян 64х120,  цельнопланочный. Oт руки фамилия мастера и возможно, дата выпуска. Фото прилагаются.
Есть подозрение, что левая клавиатура не родная. На интернетовских фото все кнопки левой клавиатуры черного цвета и как бы с белыми "глазками". А тут все кнопки как у "серийного". 
Заменена левая механика ?
Ну и внутрь туда мастера уже ходили. 
В этой теме немного обсуждали такого типа баяны http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7312.html
Из той же темы, деревянные рычаги правой клавиатуры доставляют проблемы и очень возможен поход к мастеру с капитальной переборкой правой механики. 
Родного футляра нет.  400евро хотят за реликвию и находится, естессно, в дрyгом городе. Так что я тут оперирую по фотографии. 
Что уважаемые форумчане думают о цене и подходит ли этот инструмент для регулярной игры любителю или баяну скорее место на полке за стеклом ?


----------



## zet10 (24 Янв 2018)

Думаю, реальная цена 10-15 тысяч! Шибко старый,наверняка нужно будет делать профилактику и вкладываться.Хотя аккорд в левой вроде бы неплохой.


----------



## levsha34 (24 Янв 2018)

Инструмент хороший для ценителей тульского звука. Из минусов- вес, возраст, белый целлулоид с годами укорачивается и появляются щели на стыках, ось правой кл. не всегда удаётся легко извлечь, особенно если она латунная.
 Кнопки могут быть и родные, просто поставили, что было под рукой.
Я бы не глядя брать не стал, ибо 400 Евро тоже приличные деньги. Хорошее восстановление может обойтись до 700 Евро. По опыту, мех надо будет заменить, ремонт правой клавиатуры возможно с заменой оси. Замена лайки на клапанах. Сам гриф бывает выгнут дугой и на фото это не увидишь. По левой механике обычно профилактический ремонт с заменой сцепок, регулировка, замена лайки на клапанах.
Ну и настройка, возможно наклепка сломанных голосов. А фото резонаторов правой клавиатуры, как мы видим, отсутствуют. По самим резонатора тоже будут ремонтные работы.
Так что, думайте сами, решайте сами.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Янв 2018)

Кнопки поставили ужасные. И по фото это видно.

Ещё вопрос. По верхним углам полукорпусов вроде родные металлические окантовки. А по низу они куда девались? Их за 400 евро покупатель сам будет вытачивать напильником?


----------



## Woldemar (24 Янв 2018)

Есть окантовка. Фото неудачое. Хозяин ответил меилом. Про кнопки он не в курсе.


----------



## dj.sator (25 Янв 2018)

Еще нужно учесть что баяны в таких корпусах на "Ура!" едят штаны. Потому что те же уголки корпуса закреплены гвоздиками.
И еще, звук у них хорош. Но без ремонта, если заниматься каждый день брать не стоит. После ремонта будет радовать...


----------



## gte_33 (26 Янв 2018)

Хороший баян. Я бы взял. У меня тоже левая на похожем баяне имеет дешевые черно-белые кнопки. Сначала напрягало, но сейчас не обращаю внимания. Лично мне не попадались такого типа баяны, звук которых мне бы не понравился. Звук у всех разный, но "благородный" практически всегда. Для любителя, баяна лучше представить сложно. Вам бы конечно лучше поиграть, но после "этюда-терки" это просто космос.


----------



## alexey91 (26 Янв 2018)

Так сколько он стоит в таком состоянии? Мне просто интересно.


----------



## dj.sator (27 Янв 2018)

Авито в помощь. Где то 35 - 60 ВИСЯТ. Продаются по разному. Мне как то за 20 попался, долго думал, и не купил. Звук хорош, но по фурнитуре был убит в хлам.


----------

